# Looking for a Transaxle Riding Mower



## majerus1223 (Apr 22, 2020)

I converted a John Deere 155C to electric using a mobility scooter transaxle that came as part of a kit. After about a year of use one of the gears in the transaxle broke.

Does anyone have a recomendation for a replacement transaxle that will last longer than a year in a mower type application?

(This is what I had and it failed.)

























Thanks

Post where I detailed the build. Electric Riding Lawn Mower Conversion -- 24V - The Garage Journal Board


----------

